# Gh split dose ed/eod or isn't all the same



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wondering what people's opinions are?, while running a higher dose of gh (between 40-50ius a week) if its better to split dose or to take in one go? Or best to run higher amounts every other day or does it really make a difference if your weekly ius are the same?, any opinions appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Just wondering what people's opinions are?, while running a higher dose of gh (between 40-50ius a week) if its better to split dose or to take in one go? Or best to run higher amounts every other day or does it really make a difference if your weekly ius are the same?, any opinions appreciated


GH is not like steroids (by this i mean the weekly dose is not all that counts) due to the way it reacts in the body peak and troughs, if you jab 40-50iu in one day you will blow up like a balloon no matter the GH used and the body can only utilise a certain amount there is a point where it will not create satellite cells or burn more fat.....

many who have tried the once a week method will attest that although the weight gained is impressive 6 weeks down the road they are no better off, i prefer EOD use of a larger dose say 8-10iu this works very well with EOD as the peak and trough curve on this dose is approx 12-15hrs so that the day off you will give the body a rest ready to hit it again the day after.

if you use this dose every day you fall into a constant bleed no time off for the body to recover so to speak and the gains in my opinion are not so much better to warrant the extra GH use.

i have stickied a study in this section concerning a group of athletes that used Pharma GH at 8iu M/W/F and had impressive results in 6 weeks.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> GH is not like steroids (by this i mean the weekly dose is not all that counts) due to the way it reacts in the body peak and troughs, if you jab 40-50iu in one day you will blow up like a balloon no matter the GH used and the body can only utilise a certain amount there is a point where it will not create satellite cells or burn more fat.....
> 
> many who have tried the once a week method will attest that although the weight gained is impressive 6 weeks down the road they are no better off, i prefer EOD use of a larger dose say 8-10iu this works very well with EOD as the peak and trough curve on this dose is approx 12-15hrs so that the day off you will give the body a rest ready to hit it again the day after.
> 
> ...


Apologies I Mis typed that I meant using a dose of 40-50 ius spread Over the week, do you think whilst doing eod of let's say 10ius it's better to split this dose into 3-4 shots??

Or all in one go??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Apologies I Mis typed that I meant using a dose of 40-50 ius spread Over the week, do you think whilst doing eod of let's say 10ius it's better to split this dose into 3-4 shots??
> 
> Or all in one go??


I am a big lover of mimicking the natural GH pulse with synthetic GH so splitting it up to smaller 2-4iu shots if using ED but when I use EOD as I am now and have been for a few months I prefer one shot


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I am a big lover of mimicking the natural GH pulse with synthetic GH so splitting it up to smaller 2-4iu shots if using ED but when I use EOD as I am now and have been for a few months I prefer one shot


Can you take the shot (when using the EOD protocol) post-workout or is it always better just before going to bed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> Can you take the shot (when using the EOD protocol) post-workout or is it always better just before going to bed?


no you can take it postworkout, a great way of using GH is Post workout with Insulin be that naturally or synthetic


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I am a big lover of mimicking the natural GH pulse with synthetic GH so splitting it up to smaller 2-4iu shots if using ED but when I use EOD as I am now and have been for a few months I prefer one shot


Thanks for reply mate, that's intresting is that cause when your doing the eod method your more intrested In spiking the gh levels quicker so it clears quicker meaning more of a break for your body,?, rather than pulsing it with small amounts ed??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Thanks for reply mate, that's intresting is that cause when your doing the eod method your more intrested In spiking the gh levels quicker so it clears quicker meaning more of a break for your body,?, rather than pulsing it with small amounts ed??


??? thats what you got from my post? when i use the EOD method i inject a larger amount (8-10iu) so the peak and clearance is 12-15hrs which in my opinion is not quick at all but this is the reason i inject EOD instead of ED if i was to inject ED i split the shots out through the day to mimic a pulse so peaked and cleared much quicker


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Paul - EOD for fat loss or gain? Presume the latter?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Paul - EOD for fat loss or gain? Presume the latter?


Both GH does not suddenly stop an action due to the method you use it? Obviously either is also determined on diet, cardio etc.....by this i mean if you are bulking with surplus calories no cardio ED method will not give more fat loss over EOD method


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Paul.

Was wondering as I'm dieting and wondered if you thought there was a difference.

I've red on several boards people say take it away from fats when cardio is done for aid with releasing fatty acids - sounded a bit fishy, wanted to understand your take on it. Thanks for taking your time to answer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> Was wondering as I'm dieting and wondered if you thought there was a difference.
> 
> I've red on several boards people say take it away from fats when cardio is done for aid with releasing fatty acids - sounded a bit fishy, wanted to understand your take on it. Thanks for taking your time to answer.


There is validity in pulsing GH when the main aim is fat loss this would be done around cardio so the FFa can be used through cardio but I am unaware of the implication eating fats would have as the GH would still release FFA's ??


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no you can take it postworkout, a great way of using GH is Post workout with Insulin be that naturally or synthetic


So would this mean taking your GH shot around the time of PWO drink (inc. plenty of carbs) is ok/encouraged?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big_Me said:


> So would this mean taking your GH shot around the time of PWO drink (inc. plenty of carbs) is ok/encouraged?


yes as the Myth about not eating carbs around a GH shot is just that a Myth....


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes as the Myth about not eating carbs around a GH shot is just that a Myth....


Thanks for your reply mate. I'm a new poster on this site (didnt realise i'd registered back in 2007 until wanting to start posting today) i've been looking around all sorts of threads and came across one somewhere saying there is lab tests or checks on certain batch numbers of hyge GH, could you tell me where that is mate as i cant find the thread now!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi

Currently using 5iu before bed daily was thinking of switching to eod protocol as mentioned so maybe 8iu pre bed mon-wed-fri... Is pre bed all in one shot ok as I train in the mornings generally and transporting and trying to be consistent post workout may be an issue?

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

before bed is fine


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im currently doing 4iu ed in the morning and 100mcg modgrf and ghrp2 diner time and before bed, would you say this could possible cause a bleed as im not sure what it would add up to maybe 6-7iu ed combined


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im currently doing 4iu ed in the morning and 100mcg modgrf and ghrp2 diner time and before bed, would you say this could possible cause a bleed as im not sure what it would add up to maybe 6-7iu ed combined


bleed comes from large individual shots for example 7.5iu of pharma GH will peak and lower GH over 12 hrs (bleed) 1-4iu will cause a pulse just as saturation dose peptides will, the purpose of EOD is one shot then the day off GH gives the body a rest so a break from the bleed


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> bleed comes from large individual shots for example 7.5iu of pharma GH will peak and lower GH over 12 hrs (bleed) 1-4iu will cause a pulse just as saturation dose peptides will, the purpose of EOD is one shot then the day off GH gives the body a rest so a break from the bleed


OK thanks paul so what i am doing is in a way causing 3 mini pulses through the day, I will stick to this way this time and then try eod next time  ]

Thanks again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> OK thanks paul so what i am doing is in a way causing 3 mini pulses through the day, I will stick to this way this time and then try eod next time  ]
> 
> Thanks again


yes mate


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm doing 100mcg ghrp2 & modgrf first thing in the morning, then followed by 2.5 iu's of HGH 15/20 mins later, then do a midday shot of 100ghrp2 &100mcg of modgrf then might bedtime shots of 100mcg of ghrp2 & 100 mcg of modgrf followed 15/20 mins later with 2.5 iu's of hgh, I'm doing this 7 days a week and getting great gains in fatloss and muscle development...

But after reading this i might consider doing the HGH EOD... what do you lot think?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob & Weave said:


> I'm doing 100mcg ghrp2 & modgrf first thing in the morning, then followed by 2.5 iu's of HGH 15/20 mins later, then do a midday shot of 100ghrp2 &100mcg of modgrf then might bedtime shots of 100mcg of ghrp2 & 100 mcg of modgrf followed 15/20 mins later with 2.5 iu's of hgh, I'm doing this 7 days a week and getting great gains in fatloss and muscle development...
> 
> But after reading this i might consider doing the HGH EOD... what do you lot think?
> 
> Thanks


I think if your getting great gains stick with what your doing why on earth would you change??


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I think if your getting great gains stick with what your doing why on earth would you change??


Good point, thanks Pscarb, your a star for the effort you put in here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem buddy Knowledge is useless unless shared


----------

